# Ever had a dream of you being your fursona?



## jun0404sky (Feb 22, 2019)

I personally haven't, but I think would be cool to have one! I mean furs, tail and all...just thinking of it sends a shiver down my spine (in a good sense you know lol)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes I have. They were rather mundane. Just me and my wife doing our normal things, cleaning the house, going to work. But they were strikingly real!!


----------



## EmmyCatto (Feb 22, 2019)

I wish, but no. I _have _had a furry-related dream, but it wasn't of me being my fursona.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 22, 2019)

I haven't. Would be an interesting goal for a lucid dreaming exercise though.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 22, 2019)

Not with my fursona since he's relatively new, but I've had dreams where I was a rabbit cartoon character.
I remember I was auditioning to join the cast of Looney Tunes.

I'm weird.


----------



## BackPaw (Feb 22, 2019)

Not my sona, but I’ve had many a transformation dream over the years.  In my dreams I’ve had a lions head and tail, and been several different breeds of dog


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 23, 2019)

I have and I enjoyed them as they let me take my mind off my bad days.  usually when I'm stressed, those dreams show up.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 23, 2019)

I wouldn't say my dreams are limited to my fursona.
I've had dreams as different characters of mine.

It's like a lucid dream, where I can control said character, but I can't choose what character I am. (I stopped trying to fight that, since I kinda liked the idea of going to sleep and not knowing who i'll be.)
I usually write down the characters that I was and who I see, with a tally of who I was. (So far into this year he's in 2nd place, whereas last year he fell behind to below the top 5.)


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 23, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> Not with my fursona since he's relatively new, but I've had dreams where I was a rabbit cartoon character.
> I remember I was auditioning to join the cast of Looney Tunes.
> 
> I'm weird.



Ah, I've had a similar experience, in my case before I even really knew about the fandom (though I was already pretty obsessed with cartoon animals). 

I was some kind of anime-like anthro wolf, and for some reason I was getting electrocuted by some hoomans, lol


----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 23, 2019)

I havent been my fursona, but I have been a ram and that was pretty cool :3


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 23, 2019)

I have never been my fursona but I did meet him a few times even in feral form.

I did however have a dream that I opened my closet and inside was a fursuit. From what I can recall, it was a calico cat suit. It looked nice with the patterns and all, but it wasn't my fursona.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 23, 2019)

Not the sona, but I've dreamt of being a frog. Twas great, I'd hop around, staring at them big hoomans and swim in a high school fountain ✰_✰

*
*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 24, 2019)

I have, actually. Without my half mechanical arm, anyway. 

Everything from a game setting(XCOM: Enemy Unknown, for example) to becoming an anthro in real life, having to deal with everything from possible kidnappings to my social anxiety returning due to EVERYONE wanting an interview, and pester me all the fucking time on social media and in person. 

Space settings too, for that matter. This time around it was a aboard the Prometheus, waking up in that ship only an hour before they land on the planetoid. And I immediately went "...Fuck. Well, gotta apply _*bloody fucking common sense here then*_".


----------



## KingWolfeon (Mar 1, 2019)

not my fursona, BUT my character in world of warcraft. I play as a worgen warrior, and in my dream i was fighting the horde team " other players online" but this was on top of skyscrapers in new york, it was a gloomy orange fire sky day, the air was parched and sorta burned. like if there was firework smoke or something. i was running and by running like in the game you can run on all fours. and using some sorta magic you can jump really far and attack with force. so i basically was on like a call of duty match but in warcraft. i could feel it as if the dream was real. i hated it when my alarm woke me up. ugh .__.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes... a couple of times now.  A feral Sabertooth stalking in the woods.


----------



## idkthough120 (Mar 1, 2019)

...No I have not... i haven't seen me being cute in my dreams before ;w;


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

I have thought about how cool it would be to become Luca, so I suppose I've daydreamed about it? Maybe?

But no, no real dreams. \=


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 4, 2019)

no,not being physically my fursona but I have had dreams of having fursuits of my sona(s)


----------



## Skittles (Mar 4, 2019)

KingWolfeon said:


> not my fursona, BUT my character in world of warcraft. I play as a worgen warrior, and in my dream i was fighting the horde team " other players online" but this was on top of skyscrapers in new york, it was a gloomy orange fire sky day, the air was parched and sorta burned. like if there was firework smoke or something. i was running and by running like in the game you can run on all fours. and using some sorta magic you can jump really far and attack with force. so i basically was on like a call of duty match but in warcraft. i could feel it as if the dream was real. i hated it when my alarm woke me up. ugh .__.



Ha I had something similar. Dreamt about being my Worgen Mage quite often. Usually trolling people with magic and pranks because why not!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 6, 2019)

I never have. If I did, I can't remember them.

Of course, that is pretty much par for the course, since my dreams are pretty much dodgy 100% of the time.


----------



## KingWolfeon (Mar 7, 2019)

Sqizzle said:


> Ha I had something similar. Dreamt about being my Worgen Mage quite often. Usually trolling people with magic and pranks because why not!


lol thats funny, if magic was possible id do the same. and play pranks on people XD


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 7, 2019)

I once had a dream about my fursonas, though I wasn't them. I dreamt I was watching them talk about zombies, and seeing how they're world is centered around zombies, it made since. 

It was pretty cool.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes I've met him in a dream.

He shot me though, so I don't think he likes me too much


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yes I've met him in a dream.
> 
> He shot me though, so I don't think he likes me too much



I like your fursona more now.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I like your fursona more now.



He must have read my faf posts.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I like your fursona more now.



I'd be terrified if one of my Fursona's tried to kill me in a dream, idk if Umbra ever appeared in one of my dreams I'd be so scared lol.


----------



## Doulyboy (Mar 12, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yes I've met him in a dream.
> 
> He shot me though, so I don't think he likes me too much




That sounds terrible;_;


----------



## Garfieldthefatkittey (Mar 12, 2019)

Like once


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 12, 2019)

I am basically my fursona. My fursona looks just like me and is just as white trash as me. But yeah I really wish I had the fur and teeth, the tail and all that. Glad I have a furry head so I can pretend .


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 12, 2019)

Have I dreamed I was the furry "outside" part of my fursona?

No.

Have I dreamed I was the fearless "inside" part of my fursona?

All the time.

What can I say? 

"I wanna live with a fearless heart"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> I am basically my fursona. My fursona looks just like me and is just as white trash as me. But yeah I really wish I had the fur and teeth, the tail and all that. Glad I have a furry head so I can pretend .



Fur, teeth, and underground Norwegian metal clubs?  Ok, girl, spill it.  where are the good clubs at in Norway so I can plan my next visit!


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Fur, teeth, and underground Norwegian metal clubs?  Ok, girl, spill it.  where are the good clubs at in Norway so I can plan my next visit!


where in Norway are you planing to go?


----------



## modfox (Mar 12, 2019)

yes


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

Stavanger, usually.  just familiar with it.  only went to Oslo because of closeness to Copenhagen/Hamburg.

Copenhangen was awesome. I just usually did trips of a day or two so just never really got into it.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 12, 2019)

I had a couple dreams of being Doodles. The one I remember best is being absolutely done with everyone’s shit and then hopping away singing “Zippity Doo Dah”.

More often, I have had dreams where I was in my fursuit. My secondary sona, Squarkle, for reference:


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

Why yes, and as the stereotypes go, it was suitably tasteless and lewd.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 12, 2019)

That is one sexy Wolfie with wings!  adorbs!


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Mar 12, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Stavanger, usually.  just familiar with it.  only went to Oslo because of closeness to Copenhagen/Hamburg.
> 
> Copenhangen was awesome. I just usually did trips of a day or two so just never really got into it.


I'm not to familiar with Stavanger. In my city Bergen there are two or three metal bars I know of, the most famous is garage.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)

Not that I can recall but I look forward to having such a dream.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Ramjet556 said:


> Yes I've met him in a dream.
> 
> He shot me though, so I don't think he likes me too much


*SHOT THROUGH THE HEART
AND YOU'RE TO BLAME
YOU GIVE LOVE A BAD NAME*


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2019)

Doulyboy said:


> That sounds terrible;_;



Yeah it was bizarre indeed.

He was in a building and was shot himself...
When I went to go see if he was ok, he grabbed me by the scuff, threw me to the floor and put one right between the eyes...

Then I woke up with this look






Genuinely pissed me off for the whole day...
Dude's too much of a wimp to do a rematch though, as I haven't seen him since


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 12, 2019)

The other day actually. Except it was a totally different setting and nothing was anthro and that was sad. But I had their personality so I guess I now know what they’d do in college to a thief that stole their stuff?


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

I soooo wish 
I HAVE had furry dreams before but I 
STILL haven't dreamed about Draakc


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 14, 2019)

Did once, woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Mar 19, 2019)

I’d love to have a dream of being my high jumping new fursona, dj jumpsta!




He loves hopping high through the sky like a normal kangaroo  and like me and also loves using hopper balls to hop as shown here (which he can hop just as high or higher on)
He also is the friendliest kangaroo you will meet.
The headphones around his neck are dj headphones, as he also loves to dj in nightclubs and anywhere with dj turntables
One other thing you do not know is that he has a super strong back (unlike other kangaroos) to let humans and other furries ride on him when he hops like a normal kangaroo, er without his kangaroo logo hopper balls, 
He can also bounce on his tail like tigger and bounce on any part of his body And helps people stay on and hold on tightwhen he does these tricks.
AND whenever he says “boing!” Or hops you will hear a big and bouncy Jews harp boing instead of the word!
And also like me he has a crush on the sonic lost world zeti villain Zeena.
If you like him,
Draw him bouncing up into the sky (bouncing very high) on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on the ball
Draw him and Zeena from sonic lost world bouncing high into the sky on a giant hopper ball with a kangaroo logo on it. (Have them bounce on the same ball together not separate 
Draw yourself riding on me/ do jumpsta when I hop like a normal kangaroo 
(High kangaroo bounce)
Draw me/do jumpstabouncing with your furry on a hopper ball


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2019)

No, but I want to.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 19, 2019)

Nah, but I probably could since I'm good at lucid dreaming.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I day dream about that everyday
I can see his face, his body and fight sequences, planning every moment with perfect detail on full motion
while creating new universes at the same time


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Nah, but I probably could since I'm good at lucid dreaming.


SAME
kinda feel it sometimes


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

Stupid question...
Answer is obvious...
*H E L L   Y E S*


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes, It was really strange being Melisa in a large hall with many people wanting to eat me.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 30, 2019)

This happened when i was questioning if i was a furry or not until i had a dream that i got 2 free passes to AC and when i was celebrating and i see my hands and i was a brown and black border collie and when i woke up i was like yup im a furry.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Aug 1, 2019)

Not really of being my fursona but I've had dreams about being the animal my fursona is, that I was an arctic fox wandering the tundras. It was fun being an arctic fox but also terrifying since bigger predators were after me. The dream was very realistic since arctic foxes have many enemies, even red foxes kill them. The most terrifying part of the dream was hearing gun shoots from hunters. But it was fun being able to run super fast and being able to sleep under snow.


----------



## Nyro46 (Aug 3, 2019)

As far as I can remember, never had a dream where I was my fursona, or at least not Fern. I think I might have been my old fursona Alley once, but in feral form, but it has been a reoccurring theme for me in dreams to be a feral dog, usually running through forests or other areas. (Sometimes, most commonly, I am running away from someone or something, but it isn't really much of an actual chase dream, either). But usually the dog isn't really described in the dream either. Well, except for one dream, I believe I was a feral version of one of my other dog characters, despite him not being a fursona. (He is a character that was originally made as a feral, though, and I used to use him a lot in my old stories).

then there are my dreams from 2012-2013 where I flippin' was knuckles the echidna


----------



## Render (Aug 4, 2019)

Only once, when I was overworked and really exhausted. All I remember about it is I put my head on (fursuit) at a con and everything was really blurry, couldn't see anybodys face through the eyes. Then it all cleared and nobody could see me so I sat in the middle of the floor and broke down.

It was... weird. Woke up and took a long shower lol


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

I've had dreams where I've bought a fursuit and acted normal but I've never dreamed of actually being Pepper


----------



## Punji (Mar 4, 2020)

Once, I think.

As much as I can recall, it more or less started with me being pulled out of a tube/pod thing in some research lab where I had apparently been transformed into the better version of myself.  Some of the presumed researchers there asked me how I liked it, if I wanted to change anything, and told me to go wander around the facility for a while to see how I felt.

That was more or less the whole thing, I just spent a lot of the time walking around alone in some great big complex with a great big smile on my face for a while until I woke up. It was fun, but it only ever happened the one time as far as I can remember.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Mar 4, 2020)

i did recently! i think my boyfriend was in it, too, but i can't remember if he was his fursona or if he looked different. what was really notable is my voice was totally different, a lot more masculine and ideal, but i can't remember the exact voice. all i can remember is it's the voice i wish i had, and the dream had some great lighting. like i was in a hotel room with a window facing huge neon signs at night. lotta purple.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 5, 2020)

Why would I need to dream when I do what my sona does for fun on the reg? He's a fighter and I do kickboxing. My sona gives off some real Bruce Lee vibes so sometimes I just strike a pose when I spar with my friends.

But, anyways, yes. I do.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 5, 2020)

Know, but I met my fursona in a dream as myself. I tripped through a portal to Stilwater. La'sari helped the real me get out of Stilwater. I got shot in the hand. After healing, we stole a boat and went to an old ruin on a tiny island in the ocean... a portal opened in a cave filled with Greek (or maybe Roman) artifacts. I went back through just as my mom woke me up.


----------

